# Checking visa validity



## fiza123 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello,

Have a question. Is it possible for me to check if my UK visa is valid? Is there a service for me to check with?

I am currently on a tier 2 ICT visa and am planning to quit my current job and move to middle east. However, my wife is a student here as my dependant. I am aware that companies request for cancelling the visa once an employee resigns but not sure how long it takes before my visa is actually cancelled after I leave. As my wife needs to be in the country just for 2 more months after I leave the country, i would like to be able to check my visa validity post my leaving the country (as I assume that once my visa is cancelled, all the associated dependants visas stand cancelled too). Is that possible?

On a related note, is there a grace period that my wife can be in the country after my visa is cancelled?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

To avoid any problems why not delay your resignation by two months so your wife can finish her studies?


----------



## fiza123 (Jan 23, 2015)

Crawford said:


> To avoid any problems why not delay your resignation by two months so your wife can finish her studies?


Its just not working out. The new opportunity is not willing to wait.

Is there a way to check the validity once I am gone and how long is her visa valid beyond the cancellation of mine?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Under sponsorship requirement, your employer must notify Home Office if you leave your job. It must be done within 20 days but they may do it straightaway (online). Then as soon as notification is received, UKVI will cancel your wife's visa. So it can be really quick if your employer is efficient (and wants to be on good term with Home Office), in a matter of days.


----------



## fiza123 (Jan 23, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Under sponsorship requirement, your employer must notify Home Office if you leave your job. It must be done within 20 days but they may do it straightaway (online). Then as soon as notification is received, UKVI will cancel your wife's visa. So it can be really quick if your employer is efficient (and wants to be on good term with Home Office), in a matter of days.



Thank you, I get that now.

However, I have two questions please.

1) Is there a way one can check the validity of his visa? A website or a contact centre ???

2) What is the max one can stay in the country, post the cancellation of visa? Is there a grace period at all?

Thanks for your time. Much appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 You can try the telephone service, but I doubt if they have access to the visa database (it's run by a commercial organisation). You and/or your wife should get a Home Office letter informing that visa is being cancelled. https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi
#2 You are usually given 28 days to leave the country.


----------

